# Vilano Tuono



## tprice14

I am new to cycling and have only been riding about 2 months. It initially began because being that im in college i drink a bit of beer and was noticing a little weight gain. Im not a big fan of running and recently broke my ankle last fall playing soccer so i was looking for something low impact but fun, which led me to cycling.
My dad owns a early 1990s hybrid scott. its been left in the rain a few seasons but it rides okay. i rode on my own for awhile but after speaking with the local bike store after a tune up i began riding with the local cycling club. i then got my friend hooked on it and he ordered a Gavin Nuovo which he is happy with.

and now on to the purpose of this thread.

ive been reading the forum for a few weeks now and can only imagine the response this will get (i presume humorous). i ordered the vilano tuono for $260 and a set of $50 aerobars (my fathers bike has a set of neon green ones and i liked the lounging option). this was sort of an impulse buy and went ahead and ordered it. in anticipation for its arrival, which is tomorrow, i did further research; although i would hardly call the initial inquiry research. i have since discovered nothing but negative things about the bike. although i am sure it will be an upgrade from my current bike, im not sure how long ill ride it.

since there is virtually no material on here from someone who's actually touched the bike, i thought i would start a thread and let you all know how it is. obviously it wont be the most educated opinion since im new to this and cant really tell the difference from one brand of components to the next. luckily, my father does have a friend who was a bike mechanic so it will at least be set up properly. worst case scenario if im not pleased with the bike ill probably ride it for a few months, sell it on craigslist and buy the montobecane grand record from BD.

i will be posting about my experience and uploading pictures. 

disclaimer: i know most of you think you should buy used instead blah blah. i didnt feel like scouring craigslist for months bc i want to ride now. call me crazy i just dont believe in paying $1200 for a bike. thats more than my first and second car combined! anyways, approach this objectively and keep criticism constructive.


----------



## tprice14

*shipping*

i ordered the bike tuesday night and received tracking info on wednesday. it is expected to arrive tomorrow afternnon. so at least the shipping was quick.


----------



## oroy38

A lot of people don't even believe in paying $260 for a bike either, so when I tell them how much my bikes cost their jaws drop. It's almost as bad as when they ask me where I got my dress shoes/how much they were.

If it rolls well, fits you well, and you have fun on it, then don't worry about those of us who ride bikes that cost more than we'd like to admit. Unless you really plan on getting dedicated to the sport, there's no real reason for you to spend much on a bike just yet. Maybe a few years down the road you'll realize that you really like cycling and that you want to really get into it. At that point, you'll have enough miles in to judge what kind of bike you're looking for, and what to look for in a test ride.

For now, ditch the aerobars and have fun.


----------



## tprice14

thanks for the reply.
im afraid its something i all ready love. im going to be competing in the music city triathlon next month on it. why drop the aero bars?


----------



## tprice14

Vilano Tuono 2010

the bike came in well packaged. there was no damaged. i put it all together and ran into only one problem, which i take 100% responsibility for. the tires were rated for 100 psi and i thought i knew better and went for 120 and popped the tube. happens to the best of us. anyways after i put it together my dads friend who i mentioned earlier came over and did all the stuff that was over my head. 
im not sure how much of the following is standard stuff for a new bike but ill list everything he did. he cut the brake cables and tightened them. did the same for the cables going to the front and rear derailer (i think thats right). the brakes were super loose and had to be tightened significantly. also put my seat at the proper height it should be.
as for riding it i felt much faster. i couldnt get my cyclocomputer to register so i cant tell just how fast i was going but it seemed significant. i wasnt expecting to like the saddle but it wasnt so bad at all. my one and only complaint is the placement of the shifters. they take up a considerable amount of real estate and leave little to no room for the computer or headlight. the bike is super light and was a definite upgrade for me. the guy who helped me out is super experienced and says its a decent beginners bike but the lack of STI shifters is a kicker.

i will post a picture of the old bike as well to give you guys an idea of what i was working with. 

anybody have a solution to my space problem? i would like to attach the light to the forks or the frame but the mount doesnt allow it. 

anybody know of a way to upgrade to STI shifters for under $100?

thanks!


----------



## FatTireFred

nice ipod


----------



## gr8blues

Hey it is a first bike ride it and have fun, you could change out the shifters to bar ends (poor mans sti) down the line. Bar ends are okay and they will clean up your bar tops. Putting STI shifters on would be expensive and probably not worth it. It looks a lot better than the other bike your riding thats for sure, go out and kick some ass.


----------



## chasea

You could try to mount your computer to the stem with zip ties. If you can do that, it would free up room on your bars for your light. Hope this helps.


----------



## tprice14

gr8blues said:


> Hey it is a first bike ride it and have fun, you could change out the shifters to bar ends (poor mans sti) down the line. Bar ends are okay and they will clean up your bar tops. Putting STI shifters on would be expensive and probably not worth it. It looks a lot better than the other bike your riding thats for sure, go out and kick some ass.


thanks! this is what ill probably end up doing.


----------



## bachboost

OP - Thanks for the Review! 

I went ahead and ordered it this morning. I don't mind the stem shifters for the price and the fact that it'll be my first Road Bike. 
If I decide to get a better bike in the future I'll truly appreciate the better quality components.

For now, as gr8blues said, I'm just extremely excited and happy to just get out there on a lighter and faster bike than my trusty MTB mounted with road tires!

OP - what size did you get, and how tall are you? I'm 5'5" and went with the 50cm.

This is a great community here, I've learn so much in the past 1/2 year, thanks to all!


----------



## tprice14

i went with the 54cm and i am 5'7 155 lbs.

i agree. i imagine at this point in our riding careers we wouldnt be able to tell the difference between $1000 Scott or a pro level felt or something. i just believe itll be a good bike to learn technique, get in shape and get a feel for what it is i want in a bike.


----------



## tprice14

just make sure you take your reflectors off the spokes  ha


----------



## Coolhand

Trim that helmet strap! Then ride a lot.


----------



## wayfarer103

I am considering buying this bike as an entry level, ive only been riding the road for a few months. im 5 ft 10. do you guys feel that a 58cm would be alright?


----------



## Fantino

Congrats and welcome to the road! Padded bike shorts and ride the snot out of it


----------



## bachboost

wayfarer,

Nobody's replied to your post, so have you tried asking the seller? I emailed them a question and got a response early next morning.

When researching them, I found them on eBay selling the same bikes. For some reason, the eBay page had a "sizing chart," that wasn't on their website. It may help you:
http://cgi.ebay.com/VILANO-ALUMINUM...md=ViewItem&pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item2a0848eea1
If that link doesn't work, just trying searching "vilano" on eBay.

I didn't use this, but it's been recommended in this forum: online fit calculator -
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=FIT_CALCULATOR_INTRO

Hope that helps.


----------



## Sarahbarah84

I'm also considering buying this bike off ebay. I have only been a mountain biker, but I'm planning to try out this road thing to see if I like it. I'm 5 11 and I ride a 21 in. mtb, is 58cm the right height? Like tprice, I don't want to spend a ton of money on something I'm not going to enjoy doing


----------



## cyscorvt

thanks for all the info. I will be purchasing the Vilano as well an was looking for any first hand advice. Hope to see more post soon about how it rides.


----------



## tprice14

ive had it for a couple weeks now and ive put around 120 miles. im starting to develop a few complains. 

the most disappointing thing overall is the handlebars. they are angled very oddly for your hands when they rest near the brakes. also the drops arent near long enough. 

the saddle is also a bit stiff. i understand you have to break it in and toughen your sit bones up but i did that with my previous bike and this one still hurts. 

lastly after i am done riding i almost always have a black greese mark on my right calf. im assuming the chain is just spinning off oil but its annoying.


----------



## Mr. Versatile

You can likely change the angle of the bars so that you're more comfy, but there's nothing you can do about the length of the drops. To alter that you'd have to buy new bars & change them out.

Saddles are a very personal choice, kinda like shoes. Some local bike shops will "sell" you a seat and let you return it if you dislike it within a week or so. Check around.

The grease mark,..does it look like a tattoo of the chain ring? If it does you need to be more careful about where you're putting your leg. Lube spinning off the chain sounds very unlikely.


----------



## bachboost

Hope I'm not doing something wrong here, but I just posted a review of my Vilano with pictures:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2873977#post2873977

Thanks to the OP for sharing his experiences so far.


----------



## karimmtl

Honestly speaking, you haven't upgraded, you've actually downgraded to a lower quality but new bike. 

These forums are here in order to help people make better decisions with their purchase choices. You absolutely wanted a new bike, you got one, but all the parts on this bike are literally garbage. With time you'll probably notice that mechanical issues with the components will start to pop up here and there, and eventually you'll probably go back to the Scott.


----------



## tprice14

karimmtl said:


> You absolutely wanted a new bike, you got one, but all the parts on this bike are literally garbage.


i love when people completely disregard the actual meaning of the word literally in lieu of emphasis.

your correct, its not the best bike out there, but its considerably better than the scott. that old thing weighed a ton. i had trouble getting it into the back of my truck at times and i lift daily. the new bike is much lighter, quicker and the increase in handling is shocking. my bike is garage kept and receives maintenance weekly. i put between 100-150 miles on it weekly. i needed a bike for the upcoming triathlon so thats why i got it. between that and a few charity rides left in the season thats all i really needed it for. if it holds up through next season great, if not i will be in a better position to purchase a bike and hopefully the manufacturers will get the demand right and produce enough bikes this year.


----------



## tprice14

Mr. Versatile said:


> You can likely change the angle of the bars so that you're more comfy, but there's nothing you can do about the length of the drops. To alter that you'd have to buy new bars & change them out.
> 
> Saddles are a very personal choice, kinda like shoes. Some local bike shops will "sell" you a seat and let you return it if you dislike it within a week or so. Check around.
> 
> The grease mark,..does it look like a tattoo of the chain ring? If it does you need to be more careful about where you're putting your leg. Lube spinning off the chain sounds very unlikely.


they look more like just a smeared grease mark. i know it sounds unlikely but after i ride i can see the black spatter on the white frame of the bike. i wouldnt care so much if it was just my leg but its turning the heel of my tennis shoes black.


----------



## tprice14

chasea said:


> You could try to mount your computer to the stem with zip ties. If you can do that, it would free up room on your bars for your light. Hope this helps.


i ended up doing this and moving the headlight to the front fork. all good now. thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## karimmtl

*Literally*

lit·er·al·ly   /ˈlɪtərəli/ Show Spelled[lit-er-uh-lee] –adverb


1.in the literal or strict sense: What does the word mean literally?
2.in a literal manner; word for word: to translate literally.
*3.actually; without exaggeration or inaccuracy: The city was literally destroyed.
4.in effect; in substance; very nearly; virtually.
*

I would suggest that you change your bike and take English lessons.


----------



## tprice14

gar·bage 
Pronunciation: \ˈgär-bij\
Function: noun
Etymology: Middle English, offal
Date: 15th century
1 a : food waste b : discarded or useless material
2 a : trash 1b b : inaccurate or useless data

well, my components are neither food waste, discarded material, trash, or inaccurate date, so my suggestion to you is to stop being such an elitist and take some english lessons. you're why more people dont ride. if you want to be offensive im sure chat roulette has a couple of 14 year old youd get along with real nice. btw i would absolutely love to race you on my "piece of garbage."


----------



## karimmtl

tprice14 said:


> well, my components are neither food waste, discarded material, trash.... btw i would absolutely love to race you on my "piece of garbage."



Yes, actually that's exactly what your bike and components are, at least you found the sense and to admit that. Enjoy your garbage.


----------



## muscleendurance

the amount of new poster in this thread, including the OP :skep:


----------



## Hages

Enjoy the bike.

I have been on the low road and the high road of bike ownership. From riding an old Bertin and building it up to saving my allowance to afford a new Campy Super Record crank set to building my own frame. 

Although it may seem like a great deal, down the road, as you will begin to notice, the load bearing components will not last very long and there were shortcuts in component quality to deliver that low price. I think you knew that going in. Essentially the best thing about the bike is the frame. The saddle, I would invest in a quality brand as comfort is super important. You can slowly start changing out components to make the bike perform better as you notice problems. As a starter bike, I suppose this will get a newbie excited into the sport and will educate you into how important quality parts do make a better bike.
Then again to have the expectation that a bike at this price point is indicative of a quality bike is false. My wife's K2 hybrid although looks great and seemed like a good purchase, the shifting performance sucks after a few rides, the weight is becoming an issue,etc.... As a non-biker as she is, she is agreeing that this is not a good bike.

Another route is to go used for newbies. There are a lot of good deals on Craigslist or at garage sales. The hunt is just as exciting as the purchase.

Regardless, glad you are enjoying the sport and have fun!


----------



## dcuper1

I used to ride a Flite with very low end components as a commuter. I couldn't get the chain to change from the small to the big ring without the chain falling off. After going back to the bike shop multiple times, they fixed it by making it super hard to change the gears. THe chain wouldn't fall off, but I had to use a lot of power just to go to the big ring. This is the type of of problems you will find with the low end components. It can be okay if you are just riding maybe 10 miles at a time. But if you want to ride 3-4 times a week, and 50-100 miles sometimes in one day, the components won't allow you to. 

About the grease, the best grease that worked for me is ceramic or wax based grease. They aren't as messy. Also you shouldn't apply it right before you ride. That is how you get grease splattered all over the place. If you grease your bike and let it sit for a day the grease will dry a little and won't splatter. 

About the saddle, yes a good saddle is very tough to find. You might have to try several types. If you are not using padded bike shorts you might want wider softer saddles.


----------



## chillbro

*Los Hermanos de los Vilanos*

I bought this bike about a week ago on Ebay. Never been on a ride in my life. Went out for the first time today and rode 17 miles easy. The person I was riding with is a triathalon type, we did some hills. It was mentally challening as well as physical, but as a total amateur I really enjoyed the new bike. I think the ultiamte goal is just to be in shape, not plannning on racing. 

Things I didnt like...the cars out there, going uphill, and zipping around on busy urban streets. I definitely can see how people could get addicted to this though. 

**** man, keep up the good work. That dude talking smack probably should just get a life. Everyone gots an opinion...well you know. Haha.


----------



## jpgolf2009

I just purchased the 2010 vilano tuono from roadbikeoutlet.com. I recieved the bike in about three days and it came in a packed by the manufactor. After receiving the bike I took it to a local bike shop where they assemble and tuned the bike for me. The guys at the shop was amazed at the bike and the pirce i paid for it, being that raleigh, giant, and specialized are the brand of bikes the sell. The technician told the it was a good setup and if i plan on keeping it for awhile that only a few up grades would be needed for to make an exceptional bike, like the shifters, the saddle, the pedals, and really recommended the as soon as possible a tire upgrade to a higher psi rated tire.


----------



## Revolutionary Technique

This seems like an awesome bike. I am going for it! I think I will probably get it as my first real roadbike


----------



## jpgolf2009

It seems to be a good bike I'm really enjoying it and it rides great. As of now I have about 80 miles on the bike and its doing great. I do recomend that you have your local bike shop tune and true the wheels.:thumbsup:


----------



## Peblëna

*Seriously?*



karimmtl said:


> Yes, actually that's exactly what your bike and components are, at least you found the sense and to admit that. Enjoy your garbage.


Why post if you're just going to talk trash? Some of us aren't able to afford ritzy bikes, despite the fact that they are better, so instead settling is the only option. Get over it.


----------



## sc61893

Thought about this bike


----------



## sc61893

Is it worth it?


----------



## bigdlv

*2012 Vilano Tuono*

I just ordered a 2012 Vilano Tuono today. Would have liked to buy a better bike With a better pedigree but my budget,(and my wife) wouldn't let me. Have been riding my 1994 Specialuzed Hard Rock for the past three and a half months and wanted to see if newer equipment would increase my speed and distance. I am a returnee to the sport after a twenty-five year layoff. I've put over 500 miles on my old tank in twelve to twenty mile rides. Tried buying a bike off of Craigs list but almost all of the bikes in my area are MT bikes or really old roadies. So I'm taking a shot on this Vilano and will let you know how my tale goes once I receive my bike. In anticipation I built my own tuning stand out of galvanized pipes from a design I found online.


----------



## bigdlv

*tprice how'd the bike hold up?*

tprice, i was wondering how the bike held up after a years use?:idea:


----------



## TexBs

I have had my Vilano Turano since Oct 2010. In short; I Love It.

I started riding again, for the first time in 25 years, as I had ballooned to 6'1 and 320 lbs. I purchased the Turano and for the first month or so, could not ride for much more then a mile.Set up was very easy, I needed to do a little bit of truing to the wheels, and to adjust the dérailleurs and I was riding the same day I received the bike.

A am currently weighing in at 260 lbs and am riding 80 to 100 miles a week, all on the Turano. The bike as held up wonderfully and I have about 1000 miles on it. It has handled my weight without any problems and I would recommend it for anyone who's a larger rider and who is concerned about a road bike's durability.

The only things I have changed on it, up to this point, are the saddle, and the pedals. I added a much more comfortable gel racing saddle, and clip-less Look pedals. Next on my list will be to upgrade the shifters. I also removed the dork disk, reflectors and added a storage wedge under the saddle. 

If you are like me, without a few grand to drop on a bike, especially if you don't know if cycling will be the right form of exercise for you, then this is the bike to get. It looks much better then any other entry level bike on the market and has been a lot of fun to ride.


----------



## bigdlv

*My bikes a state away!*

Hey TexB, thanks for the report, been tracking m y bikes progress accross the country and hope to have it b y monday at the latest. Can't hardly wait!


----------



## bigdlv

The tracking for my bike has been awesome as you can follow it's progress across the country. The delivery date has been bumped up to today! As soon as I make one more post I will be able to start my own thread and will post my thoughts on the Vilano Tuono.


----------



## jibal

karimmtl said:


> lit·er·al·ly   /ˈlɪtərəli/ Show Spelled[lit-er-uh-lee] –adverb
> 
> 
> 1.in the literal or strict sense: What does the word mean literally?
> 2.in a literal manner; word for word: to translate literally.
> *3.actually; without exaggeration or inaccuracy: The city was literally destroyed.
> 4.in effect; in substance; very nearly; virtually.
> *
> 
> I would suggest that you change your bike and take English lessons.


Lexicographers track usage ... even usage by illiterates who don't know what words mean. Thus, the Usage note in that dictionary:



> Usage note
> Since the early 20th century, literally has been widely used as an intensifier meaning “in effect, virtually,” a sense that contradicts the earlier meaning “actually, without exaggeration”: The senator was literally buried alive in the Iowa primaries. The parties were literally trading horses in an effort to reach a compromise. The use is often criticized; nevertheless, it appears in all but the most carefully edited writing.


----------



## techrider

*2011 Vilano Tuono flat bar road bike*

I ordered the Vilano Tuono flat bar bike a few weeks ago and it arrived it reasonable shape - the box had the usual scuff marks that happens when UPS handles large boxes. This was my first purchase from Roadbikeoutlet so wasn't sure what to expect - but I have been buying all kinds of stuff online, so didn't seem much like a big deal.

Putting the bike together was straightforward, and I had been forewarned about parts quality and assembly issues, so no big surprise that the wheels were out of true, wheel bearings were too tight (could hardly turn it), front brake cable needed to be trimmed etc etc etc. Definitely not a good situation if you are not equipped with some basic bike tools.

Pulled out my spoke wrench, trued the wheels, adjusted the cones so the hub turned smooth and easy, rest of the assembly went just fine. BTW the instruction book is not much to look at, so unless you want to take it to LSB for assembly and tuning, be sure you are comfortable getting grease on your hands.

I got this bike for my daughter who had not ridden in a long time, so she wanted to ease back into riding. The bike is a great deal. Would say that replacing the seats and pedals are good first upgrades. (All in good time!)

Prior to purchase, went around and visited all the LSB and there is no way I could come close to the value. The big selling point at the LSB is they will give lifetime tuneups, but having always built/tuned my own bikes, there were no real reason to spend the extra money for them to assemble it for me.

Hope this info helps.

Summary:
Parts quality: 3/5 (hey, it's entry level stuff)
Finish: 3.5/5 (nothing fancy - head tube is unadorned)
Value: 5/5 (could not find a better deal locally, and even online, price could not be beat)


----------



## blorenz609

I've had my Vilano for bout a week now and have almost 100 miles on it..........it goes great! Yeah it's no 1k or more bike but would I know the diff? prob not at this point, and if I get into the road thing big time I'll be willing to spend........$ is not really an object when you really want something ;-)

I did not want to spend much $ and found nothing on CL.

From what I've seen on this and other bike forums is that biking is very gear oriented and to many looking cool is just as/more important than actually being in shape and riding.

I come from the camera world and it is exactly the same ( as with golf )..........where minutia is debated to death......and noobs think dropping 5K on camera gear will enable to take better pix than with a cheap point & shoot........

just ride the thing, shoot the friggin' picture, and hit the dam little white ball.........

it's the operator more that the equip in most cases anyway.

bl


----------



## Archangel1183

Hey guys/gals,

I'm new here. I recently purchased a Vilano fixed gear frameset on craigslist, for cheap. I had a wheelset laying around so I figured I'd put it together and put it back on Craigslist. I found this thread while searching for the reviews on the quality of Vilano Frames.

I read the whole thread and have to agree with Hages about purchasing a used bike instead of a low quality new bike. I've been buying/fixing/selling bikes for a few years now and have seen the difference between low-end and higher-end components. I'm not knocking the bike at all. They're nice looking bikes and could be made into very reliable bikes, but you'd have to spend more $$$, which defies the purpose of buying a cheap bike. 

Those same shifters come on Schwinn Road Bikes sold at Target. I fixed one once that was driving me crazy trying to find the shifting problem. I replaced the rear derailleur and seemed to shift fine, then I get it back a few days later. I replaced the cable, again seemed fine, but once again I got it back in a few days. I then replaced the shifter with a grip shifter and it finally fixed the problem. The shifter seemed to click in to gears fine which is why I didn't believe it was the problem.

I purchased my personal bike for $375 on Craigslist in 2009. It's a 2005 Raleigh Grand Prix. It's not the best bike out there, but it has decent components. Aluminum Frame, Carbon Fork, Shimano 105 Rear derailleur, Tiagra Front Derailleur, Tiagra Flightdeck shifters, and Tektro Calipers. I upgraded the crank to an FSA Carbon Crank, and the seat post to a Carbon seat post, but those weren't necessary. I also traded the wheels for a Shimano R540 wheelset. It's a reliable bike and only needs basic tuning every once in a while. 

I hope I'm not sounding like a douche bag like "karimmtl". I've just seen way too many good deals on good road bikes to ever think of buying a lower end bike.


----------



## vladvm

Archangel1183 said:


> Hey guys/gals,
> 
> I'm new here. I recently purchased a Vilano fixed gear frameset on craigslist, for cheap. I had a wheelset laying around so I figured I'd put it together and put it back on Craigslist. I found this thread while searching for the reviews on the quality of Vilano Frames.
> 
> I read the whole thread and have to agree with Hages about purchasing a used bike instead of a low quality new bike. I've been buying/fixing/selling bikes for a few years now and have seen the difference between low-end and higher-end components. I'm not knocking the bike at all. They're nice looking bikes and could be made into very reliable bikes, but you'd have to spend more $$$, which defies the purpose of buying a cheap bike.
> 
> Those same shifters come on Schwinn Road Bikes sold at Target. I fixed one once that was driving me crazy trying to find the shifting problem. I replaced the rear derailleur and seemed to shift fine, then I get it back a few days later. I replaced the cable, again seemed fine, but once again I got it back in a few days. I then replaced the shifter with a grip shifter and it finally fixed the problem. The shifter seemed to click in to gears fine which is why I didn't believe it was the problem.
> 
> I purchased my personal bike for $375 on Craigslist in 2009. It's a 2005 Raleigh Grand Prix. It's not the best bike out there, but it has decent components. Aluminum Frame, Carbon Fork, Shimano 105 Rear derailleur, Tiagra Front Derailleur, Tiagra Flightdeck shifters, and Tektro Calipers. I upgraded the crank to an FSA Carbon Crank, and the seat post to a Carbon seat post, but those weren't necessary. I also traded the wheels for a Shimano R540 wheelset. It's a reliable bike and only needs basic tuning every once in a while.
> 
> I hope I'm not sounding like a douche bag like "karimmtl". I've just seen way too many good deals on good road bikes to ever think of buying a lower end bike.


Congrats, good find. How are the wheels? i'd be afraid to bomb down hills with those.


----------



## Archangel1183

vladvm said:


> Congrats, good find. How are the wheels? i'd be afraid to bomb down hills with those.


The wheels look nice because of the low spoke count, but they need to be trued about every 30 miles. I used to have Rolf Vector Pro wheels, also low count, and they almost never needed to be trued. I'm planning on buying them again in the future and selling these.


----------



## vladvm

Archangel1183 said:


> The wheels look nice because of the low spoke count, but they need to be trued about every 30 miles. I used to have Rolf Vector Pro wheels, also low count, and they almost never needed to be trued. I'm planning on buying them again in the future and selling these.


darn I would have to true them twice everytime I ride...if you prefer low spoke count, i suggest you try to hunt down good used Mavic Ksyriums, those are fairly light, really solid training/race wheels and easy to service. goodluck!


----------



## xsnketr

Purchased the Vilano Tuono and thinking about installing a pair of aero bars, would like to know the handlebar size & headset?

Thanks


----------



## Creakyknees

xsnketr said:


> Purchased the Vilano Tuono and thinking about installing a pair of aero bars, would like to know the handlebar size & headset?
> 
> Thanks


just eyeballing from the pix here:
Road Bikes

looks like 1 inch alloy bars. headset, guessing, 1.25 inch threadless.


----------



## tprice14

Haven't posted here in a while.

Bikes held up okay. I have found that a 54 cm bike is a bit large for a 5'7" rider. Currently in search of another bike that fits better and allows me to go longer distances. Comfortability is my number one concern. That being said, I am not looking for a cruiser lol.

As I mentioned earlier, my biggest complaints are the locations of the shifters and the handlebars overall. Not just the way I positioned them, but the angle from the hoods to the brakes. It always feels a little awkward which undercuts a lot of my confidence with speed, corners, and virtually in situation where I feel uneasy and need quick braking.

No regrets though, for the price, it did its job. I can likely sell it on craigslist for 125 or so and put that towards the next bike. I still refuse to drop a grand on a bike. My first car didn't cost that. Will likely just search bikesdirect and pick up a deal.

This will likely be my last post on the thread. Good luck to al the Vilano riders out there!


----------



## tprice14

*Vilano replacement*

heres the replacement bike.


----------



## uddhava

*Vilano Bike seems like a nice bike*

I bought a cheap bike from Road Bike Outlet. I knew I needed to upgraded, and thought this would be fun project bike.
But I must warn others that you are getting what you pay for; a cheap bike. 

On the Vilano Website they are advertising the Vilanao Tuono as having a “Cassette: Shimano MF-TZ07”. The MF-TZ07 is not a cassette it is a freewheel. That means the bike has the cheaper wheels with the cheap screw on hubs. 

Unfortunately it doesn’t even have a MF-TZ07 freewheel as was advertised on Road Bike Outlet website. They installed a much cheaper Slick Shift System, 01 Index "Freewheel" Manufactured by DNP Long Yih Co., Several reviews state this freewheel broke within a year. This part sells for less than 6 dollars and is found only on very cheap bikes.

The bottom bracket is not Shimano as stated it is a 68mm 113mm VP-BC55 semi-sealed. It has a bearing that needs to be adjusted. It was adjusted too tight on the bike they sent. If you do not adjust it correctly it will also have a short life span
The shimano derailleurs are outdated and no longer can be purchased anywhere. I have called and asked them what parts have been installed and they can’t even tell me. 

Both wheel hubs where much too tight, spokes were under tension. The paint job is at best minimum. As a project bike a learning experience. I have replaced the handlebars, crankset/freewheel, bottom bracket, brakes, shifters, pedals. 

I now agree with the forum experts; save up your money and get a good bike.


----------



## tprice14

Agreed. It is better than nothing, and thats about it. You could get a comprable, if not better, bike at walmart for $150, the GMC Denali.


----------



## SaticoyPM

I just ordered the 58 cm and should arrive in a few days. I will give everyone an update once assembled. I hope I made a good choice.


----------



## SaticoyPM

*First ride on my Vilano Tuono*

Deleted by poster


----------



## vwpowergtsr

SaticoyPM said:


> I had the bike assembled at the LBS, and today I took it out for the first ride. I did 20 miles and overall, it was pretty good. The front derailleur was making some noise from rubbing on the chain. I think and adjustment will have to be made. I also don't like the way the bar and brakes are positioned. Anyways, I think I'll stick with this bike for not too long. Eventually I think I will have to cough up $700 or more for a better bike. I decorated the bike with a few decals, but not overly done. What do you think?



The front seat is pointing down you need to have it in a horizontal position.
Also the handbar you can rotate it to point down in order to have the brake shiters in a better position


----------



## bigdlv

*Didn't like the handlebars either*

I didn't like the shape of the bars either. The way they came in the box, the brakes were too low so I moved them up so I didn't have to tilt the bars like you did. Eventually I bought new bars with a configuration that better suited my riding posture. I also put on a shorter stem with a 7 degree angle up. I also changed the seat, tires and liners. I've had several hundred miles of great rides and can't complain about the value I got for my purchase. My next bike will most likely be from an LBS though, as I look for more quality components.


----------



## SaticoyPM

*Had to part ways with my Vilano*

Deleted by poster


----------



## crux666

Hey guys, i know its been over a year since the last post, but im wondering whether to buy the 50 or 54cm frame, Im 5'8-5'9, any suggestion would be great, thanks


----------

